

Offer HN: Get free $5 credit for your startup video ad - vgurgov

Hi Fellow Hackers,<p>We are testing our brand new video ads technology. It allows advertisers to place their ads inside indie videos, blogs, twitter and fb stream for the mimimum price(its auction based similar to Ggl AdWords). Its based on recent partnership of our startups videolla.com and virool.com. We believe that video ads should be affordable to startups, not just auto and insurance companies. Startups need cheap video ads badly, since often its hard to explain their value in short text or banner.<p>If your startup has some nice YouTube video ad we are willing to promote it for free (we give you $5 credit).<p>Just use promo code "hackernews" on signup and/or like us on Facebook!
My apologizes in advance -the service is just baked and might be still buggy.<p>Please consider sharing us on Twitter and Facebook if you like this idea and think it might be useful for some of your friends.<p>- Vlad and Alex
======
vgurgov
clickable: <http://videolla.com>

